# green myrio question



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

We have a green myrio plant that has grown very well the last two weeks but... I noticed yesterday it looks like its growing roots off the stem of the plant! Is this usual or what causes this? Thanks


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

its completely normal ^_^ once the roots reach the substrate it can create a really interesting look.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it normal on other plants like Ludwigia?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep many stem plants do this


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Aokashi- I always wondered that about myrio- like, could I somehow anchor the plant on its side on the sand until it roots? Will it grow like a carpet?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The roots grow perpendicular to the pant because they are reaching for the substrate XD the plant have a tendency to grow upwards but because the entire stem is naturally buoyant it floats horizontal. if it were rooted, it'd just grow upwards again.

you can try to anchor the stem to be horizontal to the substrate, but I have little doubt that it will have vertical growth and send vertical side shoots ^__^


----------

